# the original measurements and parts for a 1965 Schwinn Deluxe Stingray



## jpscyclery (Jul 27, 2010)

Just bought a Stingray Deluxe off of ebay for $30, which I thought was a bargain. The flip side is most of the original parts have been changed/modified... Would anyone mind looking at these pictures and telling me what I need to get and how much I am missing. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0741209&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_562wt_930


obviously handlebars, seat, but I can't tell about the wheels? The front fork looks black? obviously the tires, also the stupid yellow foam guards. Is that the right stem and headset? I would appreciate all help and I thank you in advance.


----------

